# Fly Combo for Saltwater Fishing



## Hell_On_Reels (Jun 26, 2019)

I was looking to buy myself a fly combo that I can use at the Texas Surf and was looking to spend about $200-$300. I fish the jetties, surf, and mostly the bay. I have been flyfishing for about 5 years so I don't need a beginner setup and I have been fishing the coast for as long as I can remember. I want to get into fly fishing saltwater but I don't know what setup to get. 

I was thinking about buying the 9wt Redington Path Saltwater Combo to start with to figure out what I need. What I am concerned about is the constant 20 mph winds that blow down where I fish. My theory was that but getting the 9wt I can throw bigger flies and be able to punch through the wind better than an 8wt. I don't do any sight fishing so I do not have to worry about accuracy or setting the line down gently. What do you think about this and what would you recommend?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

If you are near a Bass Pro Shop with a fly fishing section they have some good deals on full combos of all sizes. I bought a 9wt combo a couple years ago but still haven't tried it out. It does cast nice though.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/world-wide-sportsman-gold-cup-complete-fly-outfit

Cliff


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like to fly fishing the surf. I guess we are talking wading and not from a boat positioned just beyond the break? 

Yes, the wind is tough. Hard to find a not too rough to fish surf when the onshore wind is really ripping. When I wade, Iâ€™m usually fishing the surf when the waves are about 1.5â€™ or less. I also try to stand to cast from water not much more than thigh deep. Water getting above waist deep in the surf makes fly casting really tough. Generally, that eliminates the outer bar. There has to be some canâ€™t miss fish sign to fly cast when standing at high waist deep water. 

The good news is that one can often wade closer to the fish, depending on where the fish are. If they are in a waist or little deeper first gut, I like to stand on the first bar, usually about thigh deep, off the beach and cast back into the gut with the prevailing wind. With that, you really could use a 6 or 7 weight and be fine. Iâ€™ve used my short 7/8 weight slow action Fiberglass CGR then. Itâ€™s not long casts that get it done. 

Sometimes, Iâ€™ll set up on the outside of that bar and fish into the second gut. Thatâ€™s when you might want a fly rod with more horsepower. Iâ€™ve done a 10 weight, but it gets old casting that pretty quickly. And 8 or nine weight is better.It gets a little old pretty fast as far as Iâ€™m concerned trying to cast a bunch of line in the surf. My average casts in the surf are something like 50 feet. If itâ€™s much more than that, Iâ€™ll wade as close to the fish as I can and mostly say the heck with it if itâ€™s only a repeated long casts that gets to a potential fish. There must be a payoff to work that hard. 

Donâ€™t know much about that reddinton combination. Fast graphite will help with wind. Reels with a lot of backing help with jacks.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Fly rods are one of those things that you get what you pay for. They are also something that can last a lifetime. So I would spend the extra money to get exactly what you want/need. If you’re committed to your budget I would go to a fly shop and cast a few rods to figure out which works best for you, then stalk eBay until you find what you’re looking for at an acceptable price. Whichever route you go make sure you cast a rod before buying it or stick to the top brands an do lots of research.


----------



## BowBuddy (Feb 10, 2019)

I recommend a Echo BAG Quickshot, I have a 7wt and a 9wt, heres a video of my catching in the surf with the 7wt. I was throwing an articulating fly I tie. 
Spec trout on the fly 



#flyfishing Poor Mans Tarpon on a Fiberglass Fly Rod in the Surf at Padre Island National Seashore 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Actually that REDINGTON combo is not a bad choice and a 9wt will serve you well in the wind.
Another option is the TFO Mangrove 9wt rod match it with a good reel. It may be a little over your budget but would be a great long term investment.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*combo*

*Consider that when casting the fly line drives the rod to flex. The weight and balance of the fly line is the driving force to bend the rod and give it the power to shoot out the line. Not the weight of the fly.*
*I started with a inexpensive combo. As casting improved the combo rig was quickly the debilitating factor. I upgraded to a TFO BVK with a redfish taper fly line. This line is very heavy in the front. Turns out the redfish taper fly line was the next debilitating factor. *
*Upgraded to a scientific angler professional mastery tapered fly line.*
*Then one day I was at FTU and they had a fly rod demo day. I made the mistake of casting the Sage x rod. I would be glad to sell the TFO BVK 8wt rod and reel combo.*
*Try as many combos as you can and remember its all about all the components not just the fly rod.*


----------



## Hell_On_Reels (Jun 26, 2019)

*Fly Rod Decision*

Thanks for all the great replies. I am definitely going to try and find some local fly shops and some fly casting events in my area to make my decision.


----------

